# Brake Pad Wear Sensors?



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’m about to turn 57k on my 2018, and the brakes have been making some noise here and there. Looked at my rotors last time I did a tire rotation and they are grooved on both front and back. Pad life looks like there’s still some left but I’m sure within the next 10k it’ll be time. 

Has anyone done a brake job on these yet? The OE pads on ECS don’t show a wear sensor but then there are other applicable pads that do. Is there some other means of alerting you it’s time?


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Some brake pads have a "finger" that drags on the rotor to make noise after the pad wears to certain point. The noise is the indication it's time for a brake service.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

91beater said:


> Some brake pads have a "finger" that drags on the rotor to make noise after the pad wears to certain point. The noise is the indication it's time for a brake service......


VW does not use this type wear system. This is not a GM vehicle.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's only 1 sensor. It's on the driver side inner pad.










The rears have no sensor. So you have to constantly inspect them every time the wheel gets removed.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/front-rear-brake-pad-set/8v0698151c1kt/


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> .....So you have to constantly inspect them every time the wheel gets removed......


OH NO!


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> It's only 1 sensor. It's on the driver side inner pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to chime in. I changed mine a few months ago. Got them off RockAuto with a sensor but was surprised when I took them off... apparently the fronts on the 2018 do NOT have a wear sensor.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

DaveEd83 said:


> Just to chime in. I changed mine a few months ago. Got them off RockAuto with a sensor but was surprised when I took them off... apparently the fronts on the 2018 do NOT have a wear sensor.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Crazy. VW’s been having brake pad wear sensors since at least the Mk4 era, and now with all the new technology they taketh away. :smh:


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Crazy. VW’s been having brake pad wear sensors since at least the Mk4 era, and now with all the new technology they taketh away. :smh:


Cha Ching for the dealerships and VWs bottom line.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Diego012 said:


> Cha Ching for the dealerships and VWs bottom line.


How does this benefit the dealer?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Diego012 said:


> Cha Ching for the dealerships and VWs bottom line.


Yep every penny matters. Anything that does not discourage people from buying it is cut. They spend lot of money on market research to determine what people want....


Android Auto, car Play? -> Yes must have

Brake pad sensor, automatic seat, alarm, nicer horn, seat storage, door trim, soft touch plastic on doors? -> Naaaaach 95% don't care, cut, more profit


etc...


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

DaveEd83 said:


> Just to chime in. I changed mine a few months ago. Got them off RockAuto with a sensor but was surprised when I took them off... apparently the fronts on the 2018 do NOT have a wear sensor.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which trim do you have? My Highline has a brake pad sensor which illuminates upon turning the car on, I'm assuming that means it's doing a system check...otherwise why the hell would it illuminate.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

IridiumB6 said:


> Which trim do you have? My Highline has a brake pad sensor which illuminates upon turning the car on, I'm assuming that means it's doing a system check...otherwise why the hell would it illuminate.


There’s no brake pad sensors on the Tiguan... I have a 2020 Highline and I’ve checked the pads directly.

What light are you referring to? Almost all cars have a brake system light, which is not the same thing.

Can you post a pic of the light you’re referring to?

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

DoC0427 said:


> There’s no brake pad sensors on the Tiguan... I have a 2020 Highline and I’ve checked the pads directly.
> 
> What light are you referring to? Almost all cars have a brake system light, which is not the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

IridiumB6 said:


> View attachment 81137
> View attachment 81138


Interesting... definitely don’t have that symbol on my instrument cluster or even described in my manual. What year is yours?










DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

DoC0427 said:


> Interesting... definitely don’t have that symbol on my instrument cluster or even described in my manual. What year is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an '18. This is typical VW, they giveth and taketh away as the years go on. Ex: see how chintzy the horn is on the newest Atlas vs. the 2018s. Well, at least you have the higher res cockpit display and upgraded LED headlamps. I could leave brake pad sensors.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Just wanted to chime in here. Early 18 SEL-P with 50k on it. Front pads failed inspection so I swapped out the pads and rotors today.

No brake sensor on the front for me. The EBC red stuffs I put on had the sensor, but nothing on my Tig. Seems all over the place.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

2020 SE R-Line do not have brake pad sensor also.


----------

